# Cooling the 622-Solution



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

By adding this USB powered variable speed external fan, I was able to lower the operating temperature of the 622 by 29°. Based on before/after average temperature in Counters.
I place the fan in the back-left corner where the cabinet vents are, and connected it to the rear USB port for power.
On slow speed, the fan cannot be heard, and I'm now able to keep the 622 in the enclosed entertainment center again.
The unit is available at many websites, I paid $12.00 + $4.00 shipping for mine.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Those under-the-laptop fan coolers are also quite effective.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

kdg454 said:


> By adding this USB powered variable speed external fan, I was able to lower the operating temperature of the 622 by 29°. Based on before/after average temperature in Counters............


If nothing else, it should add years to its life.

.....assuming of course, you don't toss it at a wall any time soon, in a fit of frustration.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

moman19 said:


> assuming of course, you d......................................, in a fit of frustration.
> PAUSE <REW >SKIP FWD <SKIP BACK >PLAY >PAUSE >PLAY
> assuming of course, you don't toss it at a wall any time soon, in a fit of frustration.


Dang Audio Drops! :lol:


----------



## skassan (Jan 10, 2004)

kdg454 said:


> The unit is available at many websites, I paid $12.00 + $4.00 shipping for mine.


All I seem to be able to find are lighted LED fans. Can you give some specifics: manufacturer, model number, web site(s)? Thanks.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

I found the fan for you.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...uct_info&manufacturers_id=25&products_id=1448



skassan said:


> All I seem to be able to find are lighted LED fans. Can you give some specifics: manufacturer, model number, web site(s)? Thanks.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

And here is another vendor that sells them: http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?T1=142+0929&dept=&search=&child=


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

cpdretired said:


> I found the fan for you.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...uct_info&manufacturers_id=25&products_id=1448


Yep, that's where I got it. A few others have ordered them also, and should post their results once they arrive.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I ordered a couple yesterday. Figured I'd put one at the bottom of my cabinet to suck air in through the speaker vents and another by my DVRs to blow the air away from them. If this works I'm going to be very very happy. I've spent the last 1+ years leaving my cabinet door open, contemplating how I want to vent this thing.


----------



## skassan (Jan 10, 2004)

Wow! What a difference. I'm still using my 921 (two weeks until 622 install.) I realized yesterday when I had to pull the smart card that it, too, has a USB port. It made a huge difference right away. Laying my hand on top of the unit before the fan, it was noticably hot. Now it's quite cool. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Okay kdg454, I got the same fan shortly after seeing this thread! My 622's are low to the floor and are not enclosed. I use it on my 921 that is enclosed in my cabinet. I keep a thermometer atop the 921. Without the fan it was getting up to about 110F now it gets up to about 90F. I actually have the fan at the cable opening in the back and it works as an exhaust. It does a very good job. Thanks for your post kdg454.


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

Kind of a dumb question... but, did you aim the fan to blow at the rear of the DVR or did you use it to suck the warm air away from the unit? Also, did you mount the unit to something? thanks.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jmsteffen said:


> Kind of a dumb question... but, did you aim the fan to blow at the rear of the DVR or did you use it to suck the warm air away from the unit? Also, did you mount the unit to something? thanks.


I don't know if your question is directed specifically to me but I'll answer as best I can.

The fan is sitting on its stand in the cabinet directly behind the receiver and it is plugged into the USB port on the back of the receiver. The cable opening in the back of the cabinet is about 3 inches in diameter. I estimate that there is about 1/2 inch space between the wall cable opening and the fan. The fan is pulling the hot air from behind the receiver and blowing it out through the cable hole. The receiver is on the bottom shelf of the cabinet and there are two other shelves above that have similar cable openings in the wall. I have the shelves so they are flush against the back wall so the air that is drawn into the cabinet flows to the front of the shelves and down. The air exhausting out the back wall is warm as compared to the outer cabinet air. I run it at full speed and thankfully it is quite.

Before the fan I had to keep the door to the cabinet open. I had removed the large glass pane from the door.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

kdg454 said:


> Yep, that's where I got it. A few others have ordered them also, and should post their results once they arrive.


Thanks for the info!

Has anyone had a *specific *problem correct itself due to use of the fan?

TIA


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

boylehome said:


> I don't know if your question is directed specifically to me but I'll answer as best I can.
> 
> The fan is sitting on its stand in the cabinet directly behind the receiver and it is plugged into the USB port on the back of the receiver. The cable opening in the back of the cabinet is about 3 inches in diameter. I estimate that there is about 1/2 inch space between the wall cable opening and the fan. The fan is pulling the hot air from behind the receiver and blowing it out through the cable hole. The receiver is on the bottom shelf of the cabinet and there are two other shelves above that have similar cable openings in the wall. I have the shelves so they are flush against the back wall so the air that is drawn into the cabinet flows to the front of the shelves and down. The air exhausting out the back wall is warm as compared to the outer cabinet air. I run it at full speed and thankfully it is quite.
> 
> Before the fan I had to keep the door to the cabinet open. I had removed the large glass pane from the door.


Thanks for the answer.. I like the fan idea. I've got my stuff rack mounted and I want to keep the heat generated by the 622 away from the other components also. I want to make sure that the fan doesn't rattle around on the metal shelf...


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

Great idea, kdg454! I'll be ordering a couple of these. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

Great gadget -- just ordered one via the web. Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I have 2 of these in my cabinet, but unfortunetly my cabinet doesn't have any venting in it so when I close the door it still gets too hot, even with the fans blowing full blast. I'm now trying to figure out where I want to put venting in the cabinet so that I can use the fans and close the cabinet.

I'm thinking of drilling a couple of small holes behind where I locate the fans to suck in cold air and then put a big rectanglular hole at the top of my cabinet to let the warm air vent out of the cabinet. I figure that the cool air being sucked in by the fans will force the hot air out the top. If anyone has any suggestions otherwise please feel free to let me know.


----------



## Powie (Apr 9, 2006)

I have somewhat the same setup, only I didn't like the idea of powering a fan motor off of a possibly underpowered USB port. (As well as just generating more heat inside the 622). You can get a nice 1.5 Amp AC adapter for $16 (Part #: ADA-ACTOMOLEX) - It has molex connectors built in so no hacking wires.- Google Microbarn (Since this is my first post I can't post links). I also have some Antec 120mm smart cool thermally controlled fans. I found the fans for $11.78 at Provantage.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> I have 2 of these in my cabinet, but unfortunetly my cabinet doesn't have any venting in it so when I close the door it still gets too hot, even with the fans blowing full blast. I'm now trying to figure out where I want to put venting in the cabinet so that I can use the fans and close the cabinet.
> 
> I'm thinking of drilling a couple of small holes behind where I locate the fans to suck in cold air and then put a big rectanglular hole at the top of my cabinet to let the warm air vent out of the cabinet. I figure that the cool air being sucked in by the fans will force the hot air out the top. If anyone has any suggestions otherwise please feel free to let me know.


Rob,
Not sure if this will work in your particular cabinet. I have a friend who did just about what you're thinking of doing. He drilled a small hole in the rear, placed the first fan in the cabinet in front of the hole, facing in, to draw cool air in.
He then cut a square in the top, slightly smaller than the fan size, and mounted the second fan inside the square, at the top, facing out, to draw the hot air out.
The flow created also allows the first fan to draw significantly more cool air in.
His 622 is now always cool to the touch.


----------



## silverback (May 3, 2005)

Best way would be to mount the fan in the exhaust port you're going to cut and then make your intake holes point at the 622, maybe put one right next to the 622s intake, so when the fan is pushing air out the top it pulls air right through the 622.

You shouldn't need two fans to accomplish that, I don't know that the second fan inside the cabinet is actually doing much.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

My issue is I don't want to put a fan at the top of the cabinet where I put the venting in. The front of the cabinet is glass and I'm trying to keep this looking nice. I also don't want to mount any fans on the back of my entertainment center. It's just a then piece of wood that is screwed to the back of the entertainment center and I'm worried about vibration noise if it's mounted. What I like about these USB fans is I can just set them on the shelves in my entertainment center, crank them up to full speed, and as long as I keep the cabinet door shut I can't hear them. Putting them on the outside of the entertainmenter center (i.e. attached to the outside back of it) I am afraid would be heard and could cause vibration noise.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I do have one question about using the USB port to power the fans: do the fans stay on full-time, or is the USB port switched? (As in, does the USB port power on and off with the receiver?)

BTW, this is what I use to cool my 622s. It simply sits underneath the 622, and the fans suck air and push them out the back (or front, if you turn it around, which is what I did) edge of the cooler.

http://www.targus.com/us/product_details.asp?sku=PA248U


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Presence said:


> I do have one question about using the USB port to power the fans: do the fans stay on full-time, or is the USB port switched? (As in, does the USB port power on and off with the receiver?)


The USB port(s) are not switched. The fan is, and is also variable speed. The USB port(s) are always hot, except during a receiver reset.
The 622 is never actually "turned-off" except during a reset. It remains in stand-by all the time when not in use.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

NewEgg sells a Vantec LapCool2 LPC-305 under-the-laptop fan cooler for $36.99. Dimensions are 11.81 x 10.32 x .79 inches. Appears that feet of 622 will sit on this unit. Has variable speed fans and *both a USB cable and an AC wall-wart to power the fans* (plus 4 USB ports). Will order and report back if it fits and does any substantial cooling. Otherwise, it will find a home under my ACER laptop.


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

My solution was a lot cheaper and also dropped the tempurature. i jsut put 1/4 inch spacers under each of the feet to raise the unit. runs very cool.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

I've also noticed that my 622 runs hot particularly on the rear of the left-hand side (looking at the front of the unit). this must be where the HD is located. The unit is the only unit located in the top of my entertainment center (actually an armoir) and had plenty of space (maybe 8") all around it. the only thing on top of it is a small center speaker for my sound system (sits near the front of the unit). While I haven't had the heat affect the unit's performance, I'd definately like to cool it to assure longevity of the components.

I have heard the fan come on, usually when the unit is rebooted but NEVER during "normal" operation. There is a slight "hum" from the unit however I've attributed this to the internal HDD.

I'm going to look into those laptop coolers


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> The USB port(s) are not switched. The fan is, and is also variable speed. The USB port(s) are always hot, except during a receiver reset.
> The 622 is never actually "turned-off" except during a reset. It remains in stand-by all the time when not in use.


Well if the USB port is always powered even when the 622 is in standby mode then these USB fans would run all day every day UNLESS you want to get up and switch their button on and off.

Why does the 622 have a constantly powered USB outlet?

And on another note, the 622 also has constantly powered Component Cable output even when on standby mode! It will put out a dancing DISH logo even when in standby! Why on earth does it do this? I have a somewhat unique situation where the JVC TV has the Component Video 1 input override the "S" video on regular Video 1 input. So the darn 622 overrides the DVD and "S" video VCR hooked up to Video 1.

Why does DISH have a constantly powered USB port and Component video output even when in standby mode?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

bairdjc said:


> I've also noticed that my 622 runs hot particularly on the rear of the left-hand side (looking at the front of the unit). this must be where the HD is located. The unit is the only unit located in the top of my entertainment center (actually an armoir) and had plenty of space (maybe 8") all around it. the only thing on top of it is a small center speaker for my sound system (sits near the front of the unit). While I haven't had the heat affect the unit's performance, I'd definately like to cool it to assure longevity of the components.
> 
> I have heard the fan come on, usually when the unit is rebooted but NEVER during "normal" operation. There is a slight "hum" from the unit however I've attributed this to the internal HDD.
> 
> I'm going to look into those laptop coolers


I bought a laptop cooler dual fan for $45 at FRY's Electronics and placed it under the 622... It works great. They are quiet and keeps the unit nice and cool.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

TNVOL1111 said:


> Why does the 622 have a constantly powered USB outlet?
> 
> ?


Good question...!

All USB ports are hot when the systems is running. I think the difference here is that even when you power off the 622, it does not power off completely, because it is constantly updating and I believe it is also recording live shows. So therefore it is not really turned off.

Someone argued on another thread that when you turn off the system, it should not continue recording and it should only record when you have a show scheduled.

If they change that, then I guess they can truly sleep the system and wake it up when a recording is schedule or you power it on. This way the fan will also stop.

You will then get people who would argue that one of the values of having a DVR is that sometimes you turn on the TV and you wish you could watch the show that it is ON from the beginning....Well if you record live TV, you can. And in order to do that, you must record even when the power is off, which means that the USB will stay hot, and you want it hot, so the fan runs while it is recording.

CATCH 22....!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

socceteer said:


> ...
> You will then get people who would argue that one of the values of having a DVR is that sometimes you turn on the TV and you wish you could watch the show that it is ON from the beginning....Well if you record live TV, you can. And in order to do that, you must record even when the power is off, which means that the USB will stay hot, and you want it hot, so the fan runs while it is recording.
> ...


My DVR's - two 508's and one 942 do not buffer while they are in Standby. Wake them from their respective naps and they admonish you to wait while the Disc spins up. At that time you only have a few seconds of buffered "live" TV.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> My DVR's - two 508's and one 942 do not buffer while they are in Standby. Wake them from their respective naps and they admonish you to wait while the Disc spins up. At that time you only have a few seconds of buffered "live" TV.


You may be right....I will try it

If that is the case, I hope they fix it so it records all the time, this way when I turn it ON I can back out and watch what ever it is ON from the begining.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

my 510 would NOT buffer in standby but would record timers.

I'm not very comfortable with powering fans out of the USB port so I'm looking for a laptop cooler with an AC adapter AND an on/off switch. A variable fan would be nice too.


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm trying to decide which direction to point the 120mm fan that I'm going to attach to the back of my cabinet. I can (a) point the airflow inwards and blow cool outside air onto my unit; or (b) point the airflow outwards and exhaust air from the cabinet (I have open cable slots elsewhere in my cabinet for fresh air to enter and presumably circulate).

Which would be better and why?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

bairdjc said:


> I'm not very comfortable with powering fans out of the USB port so I'm looking for a laptop cooler with an AC adapter AND an on/off switch. A variable fan would be nice too.


I don't really see a problem with powering off the port (unless you are also have another device pulling USB power).

But, there are many ways to get USB power:

This guy is only $5:
http://www.charshe.com/zip-pwr-ac.html

Many similar adapters for charging ipods.

You could also find the cheepest USB 1 powered hub (~$10).

Or, you could grab a 5v adapter & motherboard USB header and wire it up yourself.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

Could someone post their HDD temps? I'm just wondering what everyone else is getting such that the OP "Reduced temp by 29 degrees". FYI mine are:
hi: 122, lo: 69, avg: 105
Which when you think about how hot your PC HDD can get, isn't that bad

EDIT - I actually saw a review where someone was evaluating the laptop/notebook coolers. After not getting much difference in temp, he placed bottlecaps under the corners of the laptop (on a table) and had comparable temperature drops!


----------



## Powie (Apr 9, 2006)

bairdjc said:


> my 510 would NOT buffer in standby but would record timers.
> 
> I'm not very comfortable with powering fans out of the USB port so I'm looking for a laptop cooler with an AC adapter AND an on/off switch. A variable fan would be nice too.


See my previous post, I have this exact setup. a few Antec variable speed (controlled by how hot it gets) fans (the 120mm are very quiet imho) - the AC adapter has a switch to kill power as well.

And acutually will be modding it a bit and adding another fan/ac adapter thats powered off the switched port on my Amp/Receiver.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

bairdjc said:


> Could someone post their HDD temps? I'm just wondering what everyone else is getting such that the OP "Reduced temp by 29 degrees". FYI mine are:
> hi: 122, lo: 69, avg: 105
> Which when you think about how hot your PC HDD can get, isn't that bad
> 
> EDIT - I actually saw a review where someone was evaluating the laptop/notebook coolers. After not getting much difference in temp, he placed bottlecaps under the corners of the laptop (on a table) and had comparable temperature drops!


I wish they would have a counter that said "Current temp" so you could tell if it is making much difference. I ran a regular fan blowing at it for a day and dropped the average from 118 to 116. It felt cool to the touch during that time. My high was 136 and low was 82. It would be nice if they would tell us what the normal is and what the prefferred zone was.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

Gutter said:


> My solution was a lot cheaper and also dropped the tempurature. i jsut put 1/4 inch spacers under each of the feet to raise the unit. runs very cool.


How cool is cool?

I put some bottle caps under the feet on the 622, but did not see any difference in temp over several days. How long does it take for the Counter to show different temps? And does anybody know what a critical high temp is? Mine shows a high of 131, low of 75, and average of 113 F.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

How do you find the temperature?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

rbyers said:


> How do you find the temperature?


Go to Menu -> System Setup -> Diagnostics. From here I can't remember if there is one more menu option or not, I'm not at home so I can't confirm. I'm sure someone else will pipe up with the exact sequence, but anyways, after this menu, or maybe one more is an option on the right called "Counters" Select that and a window will fill with some diagnostic information. If you hit page down it will scroll you down to some lines that show the temperature information.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

ClarkBar said:


> NewEgg sells a Vantec LapCool2 LPC-305 under-the-laptop fan cooler for $36.99. Dimensions are 11.81 x 10.32 x .79 inches. Appears that feet of 622 will sit on this unit. Has variable speed fans and *both a USB cable and an AC wall-wart to power the fans* (plus 4 USB ports).


I got the Vantec laptop cooler. The 622 feet just barely fit on the corners. But, after reviewing this thread and failing to find a clue as to what a "dangerous" or "critical" temperature might be, I am going to use the laptop cooler (which has quiet fans) under my laptop.

My 622 is on a small table by itself, with nothing to impede the airflow to it. I have decided to quit worrying about the considerable heat I feel at the left rear. If the 622 will not operate within permissible temps out in the open, then I will let it die a natural death. For those with the 622 in cabinets or centers, I understand your concerns. Mine is sitting in an ideal environment for ventilation. If it dies, it dies. I am already on my second 622 because both HDMI and Component outputs died on my first unit - among other problems.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

ClarkBar said:


> I got the Vantec laptop cooler. The 622 feet just barely fit on the corners. But, after reviewing this thread and failing to find a clue as to what a "dangerous" or "critical" temperature might be, I am going to use the laptop cooler (which has quiet fans) under my laptop.
> 
> My 622 is on a small table by itself, with nothing to impede the airflow to it. I have decided to quit worrying about the considerable heat I feel at the left rear. If the 622 will not operate within permissible temps out in the open, then I will let it die a natural death. For those with the 622 in cabinets or centers, I understand your concerns. Mine is sitting in an ideal environment for ventilation. If it dies, it dies. I am already on my second 622 because both HDMI and Component outputs died on my first unit - among other problems.


Thanks for testing it out. I ordered the Vantec cooler as well but I haven't gotten it yet to test the fit. I'll definately need mine since my 622 is going into a closed cabinet (with an open back for ventilation.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

I bought an antec laptop cooler (the strange-looking one which isn't square... it's got an aluminum top with black (or pearl) sides... almost looks like an "X"). Anyway it fits the 622 PERFECTLY - the rubber feet on the 622 are PERFECTLY spaced and fit the antec cooler well. I got the cooler @ staples with a 15 off 50 coupon when buying something else so it only cost me $23 +tax. It is USB-powered and has a hi/lo switch an an annoying blue LED on the side (going to put tape over it). 

IT sucks air from the top and blows it out the bottom sides. I am wondering if this is better or if having it blow out the top (i.e. INTO the bottom of the 622) is a better solution. Anyone know how the airflow goes in a 622? i.e. where does it enter the unit and where does it exit? I could just take the cooler apart and flip the fans over to have it blow the other way.


----------



## Raymond255 (Apr 2, 2006)

Presence said:


> ...
> 
> BTW, this is what I use to cool my 622s. It simply sits underneath the 622, and the fans suck air and push them out the back (or front, if you turn it around, which is what I did) edge of the cooler.
> 
> http://www.targus.com/us/product_details.asp?sku=PA248U


I'm wondering if, since heat rises, it might be more effective to put the notebook fan upside down on top of the DVR so the fan pulls the rising heat and vents it out the back (or front).


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

Hi - I've lurked here for a while but think this is my first post, good forum! I'm going to order a 622 and programing and intend to put it in a location where I've already been trying to solve a heat problem. Has anyone seen any water cooled solutions for audio / video equipment? I've searched and most of what you find is for PC's. I have a crawl space under my equipment cabinets where I could put pumps and radiator, plenty cool down there. I've tried using fans but too noisy. I wouldn't want to open up any of the equipment but some have heat sinks I could attach to. Anyone explored this? Thanks.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Raymond255 said:


> I'm wondering if, since heat rises, it might be more effective to put the notebook fan upside down on top of the DVR so the fan pulls the rising heat and vents it out the back (or front).


I don't believe there are any vent holes on the top of the 622. It wouldn't make any difference, anyway.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

My current 622 temp is averaging around 104. Is that ok or have people gotten it lower?


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

bairdjc said:


> I've also noticed that my 622 runs hot particularly on the rear of the left-hand side (looking at the front of the unit). this must be where the HD is located.


The HDD in the 622 is suspended above the circuit board in the center of the unit. The fan(which is part of the HDD mounting assembly) draws air past the HDD and blows it out the left side, which is why that side is hot. Note the fan is always turning, just not at full speed like when the unit is turned on.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

kbdrand said:


> My current 622 temp is averaging around 104. Is that ok or have people gotten it lower?


What is your high temp? My high is 132 and avg. now is 113, which is the lowest it has been and I have a room fan blowing on the unit not stop, just to achieve that. Its in a totally open stand.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> What is your high temp? My high is 132 and avg. now is 113, which is the lowest it has been and I have a room fan blowing on the unit not stop, just to achieve that. Its in a totally open stand.


My 622 is inside a cabinet in it's own space (no other components on top or bottom) and it has a glass front but the rear is fairly open. I have soundproofing material (Dynamat - the same stuff they use aftermarket in cars to quiet things) on the top of the closed space to keep down the noise, and I'm running a laptop cooler underneath the 622.

I'll have to go check my maximum temp again but last I checked it was around 136 or so.


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

When I first installed my 622 in a cabinent, I added the usb extraction fans (as mentioned in this thread), my high was 138, low 105, average 117

As the weather has gotten warmer where I am (so. cal), my 622, which is in a cabinet my temps went up to high 138, low 122, average 127. And I got random reboots - so I thought I needed to cool it more.

I bought a laptop cooler, had it installed for 4 days, my high 128, low 112, average 127.

Seeing that my low has gone done by 10 degrees, I am not sure why my average hasn't changed. The left side of the box seems much cooler now.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

jkinghome said:


> When I first installed my 622 in a cabinent, I added the usb extraction fans (as mentioned in this thread), my high was 138, low 105, average 117
> 
> As the weather has gotten warmer where I am (so. cal), my 622, which is in a cabinet my temps went up to high 138, low 122, average 127. And I got random reboots - so I thought I needed to cool it more.
> 
> ...


How did you reset your high temp? I would think if you reset that, your average would reset too.


----------



## jkinghome (Mar 16, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> How did you reset your high temp? I would think if you reset that, your average would reset too.


The second high temp is a typeo, should read 138, so it hasn't changed.


----------

